# Found Dog



## Burl Source (Jul 23, 2012)

Saturday at work I could hear a dog making noises. At first I thought it was a customer with a dog in their car that was tired of waiting. When the sounds continued I discovered they were coming from across the road. It is a two lane highway but people drive pretty fast.

I crossed the road and went down the bank through the blackberries and found a puppy stuck half way through the fence. I thought he lived on the property where he was trying to get through the pasture fence. When I got him loose I put him back on the other side of the fence. He tried to get through a few more times and finally made it through and ended up tangled in the briars.

I thought he would get run over so I picked him up and went through the neighborhood looking for his home. No Luck. Nobody recognizes him. He was pretty skinny and thirsty but otherwise healthy. I took him home and fattened him up a little. Problem is I really like him but the wife is not very fond of the idea of another dog.

Now I am looking for his old home, or maybe a new better home.
For the time being he is hanging out with me here at work. Gets along good with Kirby and seems content to just lay down and watch me. I am calling him Buddy.

He has big feet so I am thinking he will get pretty big. He seems to have grown in the last two days.










Kirby wanted to check out the new guy.





Buddy wanted to wrestle.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 23, 2012)

Thats a good looking pup. Hope you find a home for him.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 23, 2012)

As an owner of four pups, I say keep him if you don't find his/a home. Kirby needs a new friend.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 23, 2012)

I really like him.
He is probably the mellowest puppy I have ever seen. Until it's time to play.
He is not a barker but he sure talks a lot. I am not sure what breed of dog he is. Reminds me of the hounds people had when I lived back in the Southeast.
Right now he is curled up under my desk with his head on my foot.


----------



## Andrew H (Jul 23, 2012)

We all know you're going to keep him, Mark. 
He's a beautiful dog.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm glad Buddy ran into you when he did Eamon.

Cute puppy. I hope you are able to track down his owners or find him a good home.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2012)

omg this puppy is so cute. i wish i had a backyard and pet-friendly house  I hope you find new home for him - good luck!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 23, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I'm glad Buddy ran into you when he did Eamon.



Not sure why I thought Eamon posted this, but the rest of my comment stands!


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 23, 2012)

Very cute. Looks like Kirby is happy to have a friend.


----------



## Twistington (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe the dog found his owner...


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 23, 2012)

Twistington said:


> Maybe the dog found his owner...



lus1:


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 23, 2012)

Buddy has been real good company throughout the day today.
He stays with me when we walk around the grounds. Responds well to other dogs and people.
But....he keeps close to me.
Right now he is sleeping under my desk while I am on the computer.
It is going to be tough to let him go. But if I can find him a good home I will do it.
I am going to be real picky about where he goes because I really like him.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 23, 2012)

Dude, you are so screwed. This is your dog now. The last dog I "rescued" found a great home-MINE! I'm a sucker.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 23, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Not sure why I thought Eamon posted this, but the rest of my comment stands!



first two letters are the same, is all.

and x2 to the rest of your comment!


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 26, 2012)

I have grown really fond of Buddy.
But, while I could give him a good home, my wife and I decided that if we found a great home we would let him go.
Otherwise he would become part of our family. My main concern was not being able to give him enough time.
With that said, now to make a short story long.

A few days ago a couple families stopped here on their way to an event a few hours north of us.
We had already closed and I went out to tell them.
We got talking and they turned out to be really enjoyable, nice people.
Then Buddy came to the door of my office to see what was going on.

All of a sudden everyone was going on about how Buddy looked like a younger version of their dog.
A couple years ago they had found a litter of puppies someone had dumped outside of LA.
2 of the puppies were already dead but the others were alive but hungry and thirsty.
They kept one and found homes for the others.

Seeing Buddy they mentioned he would be a great companion for their dog.
That was when I told them he was a stray and I was thinking about finding him a home.
They had to leave to finish up their trip but asked if they could stop by to talk on their way back home.
Over the next few days they called each day to tell me they would really like to have Buddy and when they would be coming back through.

They just showed up a little while ago.
On their phone they showed me photos of their dog which looked like a 75 pound version of Buddy.
They couldn't have looked more alike if they were mother and puppy.
They went on about how much property they have that is fenced and what a great home it is for their dog.
The way they talked about their dog was more like a favorite child.
I don't think I could have given Buddy a better home. So now he is on the road to his new home on a small farm in Northern California.
Here is a photo of Buddy with his new parents. They promised to keep in touch and send photos.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome!!! Hey great for you and the dog -and the new owners. I'm sure you still hate to see him go.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 26, 2012)

I miss him already and it has been less than 2 hours.
But I am happy for Buddy.
When they showed up they had already bought him a new collar and had been dog bed shopping.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome little tale, Mark! I'm sure this was the best situation for everyone, even though I know you wanted to keep him.
The more I get to know you, through this forum, the cooler I think you are.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 26, 2012)

Magic.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats to Buddy - sounds like he is going to a great home. Nice job Mark.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 26, 2012)

Man, what a cute little puppy.

Glad you found him a great home, Mark.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks like Buddy got a good home. Hope Kirby doesn't get too depressed. They seem like nice people.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow some times fate just shows up when you least expect it. Great tear jerker.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 27, 2012)

Great story, glad it went the way it did. I wish having.a dog were possible for me right now, Buddy seems to be right along the line of what I would be looking for. 

Stefan


----------



## chinacats (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome story...great job and congrats to Buddy!


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Jul 27, 2012)

Handsome pup!


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks like I'm not the only one who misses Buddy.
Kirby keeps coming by and checking to see if Buddy is sleeping under my desk.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 27, 2012)

Give Kirby a hug for me.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 28, 2012)

Mark, that is a heart warming story. You did a great thing, and it looks like you found a great new home for Buddy. I would expect it to be tough for Kirby for a bit. We recently lost one of the two in my avatar....and of course it was super tough on the family, but also on our second dog, who was out of sorts for weeks.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 28, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> Mark, that is a heart warming story. You did a great thing, and it looks like you found a great new home for Buddy. I would expect it to be tough for Kirby for a bit. We recently lost one of the two in my avatar....and of course it was super tough on the family, but also on our second dog, who was out of sorts for weeks.



Sorry for your loss Neal.

Losing a dog (even when it's more or less expected) is terrible.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd bet the farm this is not a hound but a Black Mouth Cur. Hunting and stock dogs, I've had two and they are the best breed I've ever been around. His new owners will be very pleased. Those of you in the South may be familiar with the breed. 


This is my last BMC, Jack, as a puppy:
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/6005/678/1600/Mvc-060s.jpg

and an adult:
http://breederinfocenter.com/images2/20051202165541_171438_2.jpg


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 28, 2012)

bikehunter said:


> I'd bet the farm this is not a hound but a Black Mouth Cur. Hunting and stock dogs, I've had two and they are the best breed I've ever been around. His new owners will be very pleased. Those of you in the South may be familiar with the breed.
> This is my last BMC, Jack, as a puppy:
> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/6005/678/1600/Mvc-060s.jpg
> 
> ...



Jack looks just like Buddy. 
The new owners have a 2 year old that looks just like him.
What made me feel best about everything is that the new family and Buddy have matching personalities.
Happy and easy going.

Kirby gets a lot of attention from me when he comes looking for Buddy.
It was less than a week but Buddy made a lot of friends around here.

I have checked all over the area looking at the public bulletin boards and nothing for a lost dog like Buddy.
This reassures me that he went from somewhere bad to somewhere good. I am happy with how everything turned out.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 28, 2012)

Good job, Mark, and thanks for being diligent about trying to find the owner and, not being successful, and then finding him a really good family. Note that Buddy's feet are not just large, but are very tight "cat feet". Which allows the breed to literally run for hours without breaking down. Incidentally, if Buddy IS a BMC, he will likely top out at around 75 lbs. give or take five. On a side note, Ol' Yeller was a yellow cur dog (in the book, not the movie).


----------



## Lefty (Jul 28, 2012)

Gorgeous dog, bikehunter! The cat is cute too! Haha


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 28, 2012)

Heh...I had to look at the pic again. I forgot she was up there on the ledge.


----------



## geezr (Jul 28, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> I miss him already and it has been less than 2 hours.
> But I am happy for Buddy.
> When they showed up they had already bought him a new collar and had been dog bed shopping.



Happy for all of you :2thumbsup:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey Mark, my dog Vidalia looks like she would make a good match for Kirby.




[/IMG]



[/IM



[/IMG]G]
I found her in my friend's back yard and someone had cut her ears off with scissors or garden shears. She is a great dog, especially with my kids.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 4, 2012)

Very Cool Dogs! Both of them.

The couple that adopted Buddy sent a bunch of photos today.
Looks like he is happy with his new home and his new big brother.
But....he has a new name, "Burly".
Me holding Buddy before he left for his new home.




as they were pulling out of our place




Seems to like riding in the car




Just a quick nap




Meeting his new big brother "Hustle"




Time to play












a quick nap




and another




and another








guess who woke up 1st





Looks like Buddy aka Burly has a good home and is enjoying himself.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 4, 2012)

Such a cute puppy!

Those two really do look related...

Thanks for the update Mark.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 4, 2012)

Burly's middle name should be "source".


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 4, 2012)

Apparently his full first name is Burlwood.
This is the note they sent with the photos.
_----- Hey Mark,
Hope all is well with you. Here are some pictures as promised. Burlwood "Burly" is fitting right in with the family. He is such a good puppy and is learning quickly! His brother was very accepting although a smidge jealous at first I was seriously like a new mom....took about 150 photos in the first 48 hrs...is this a premonition of whats to come?! Anyways the boys are doing well and Burly is seemingly loving life! Thank you so much for this little guy, he is a wonderful and unexpected addition to our family! We would love to stay in touch hope you and your wife enjoy these pictures and are feeling good about your placement! Be well, Love Misty, Marcello, Hustle and Burly_


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great follow-up!

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 5, 2012)

So cool


----------



## Candlejack (Aug 5, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Hey Mark, my dog Vidalia looks like she would make a good match for Kirby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the last line actually makes me think that concealed carry is good to have.. cause some people deserves to bleed out on the gutter.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow!
Mark, I must have been cutting too many onions when looking at the pics of Burly and his big brother...yeah...cutting onions. That's what I'll tell the guys....


----------



## Shinob1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ditto, story really got to me for some reason. 

My wife and I have two pugs, one of which is a rescue. Kristan, our rescue, was in a puppy mill for the first 3 or so years of her life. She was kept in a small crate with other dogs and for some reason, they tattooed the number 5 on the inside of her ear. We never found out what happened to the guy who had her, but I hope he's rotting away in jail somewhere. 



Lefty said:


> Wow!
> Mark, I must have been cutting too many onions when looking at the pics of Burly and his big brother...yeah...cutting onions. That's what I'll tell the guys....


----------



## Lefty (Aug 6, 2012)

The more I learn about people, the more I love my dog.

I like how this place is full of dog-lovers.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 6, 2012)

Dogs > People


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 6, 2012)

Speaking of dogs, My dog Steeler was sent away due to complications. He has been replaced by Ho Tai, who is my new therapy dog, as seen in my new avatar.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 6, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Speaking of dogs, My dog Steeler was sent away due to complications. He has been replaced by Ho Tai, who is my new therapy dog, as seen in my new avatar.



Greetings Ho Tai, welcome to the forum.


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 6, 2012)

Terrific story and a wonderful ending for the dog.

I had a black lab named Murphy for 13 years. When he became so infirm he couldn't function, I had to make the tough decision to have hm put down. I wasn't cutting onions, I cried like a baby.

Fast forward 6 to 7 years and my wife said I had to get a dog because my shop was so isolated. I resisted for as long as I could stand the nagging. So we went to the local shelter and looked around. A very depressing place, full of bad smells and dogs that looked needy, except for one 3 1/2 month old puppy. My wife said she was the one but I resisted.

That was Saturday and on Sunday I told her we would go get her right after church. When we arrived the dog was no where to be found. One of the shelter workers finally found her in a puppy pen with a family. My heart sank! Since the dad had the papers in his hand, I assumed they were going to take her so i asked if I could come in to rub her head since I caouldn't do it the day begore. She was running around like she was having the best tim and not paying attention to anyone. So I came in, knelt down on one knee and she ran over to me and laid down n=under me. The dad sah she was my dog, handed my the papers and left the pen. She choose me and it has been terrific for the past 2 years. 

Miss Maple, my shop dog and people greeter. How lucky I am!

View attachment 9037


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 6, 2012)

Great story David (although your picture of Miss Maple isn't appearing for me).

We had a Murphy of our own, a soft-coated wheaten terrier who made it to 15.


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 7, 2012)

Ho Tai is quite the handsome gentleman.

Our four-legged beastie is also a pound acquisition, but of the feline persuasion. We adopted her on her last day on death row. They warned us she was stressed out and would probably be frightened of everything, hide under the bed, and growl a lot. We walked over to the cage, she grabbed my hand, pulled it to the bars, and started licking it. Within 30 minutes of getting her home, she was running around like a mad thing, purring like crazy, and tossing toys around the house. We've had her almost 15 years, and maybe have heard her growl 3 times in those 15 years (and that was with justification). She's a quintessential happy dumb blonde. A 7-lb monster who pushes us around on a daily basis. She makes us laugh. Every. Single. Day.

Hard to beat a pet from the pound.


----------



## Customfan (Aug 7, 2012)

So nice to hear these stories! You guys and gals are the best!

Makes me re-kindle my faith in the human spirit! :coolsign:


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got an email today from Buddy's new home.

Hi Mark,
Just an update and a visual for how much Burly has grown! He has doubled in size! He just had his first vet appt and is happy and healthy and 29 lbs! His brother and him decided to take off on a 36 hr adventure a few weeks back, was the worst day and a half of my life! They returned unscathed but we keep em on a short leash now DOGS! Anyways just thought you might like a hello from a thankful family We sure do love him and he fits into our family so nicely! Hope you are well. Misty, Marcello, Hustle and Burly


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 28, 2012)

That is so cool!

They really do look like brothers (and great friends).

Thanks for the update Mark.


----------



## bikehunter (Sep 28, 2012)

What a pair!


----------



## jayhay (Sep 28, 2012)

Some real nice looking dogs there. Great pics, great story. Thanks


----------



## add (Sep 28, 2012)

Aaah....


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 28, 2012)

This guy might be looking for a new place............

View attachment 10307


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the update.
My wife is in on this story and is peering over my shoulder saying "Awwwwwwww"-in a good way.


----------



## Miles (Sep 29, 2012)

What an incredible story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 3, 2012)

thats a really sweet story Mark. thanks for sharing. Made my day. This forum never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 4, 2012)

add said:


> Aaah....


took the words right out of my mouth.


----------

